# Offset Detailing Essex: 1954 Custom Oval Beetle 200bhp, Full Detail



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*SS6 9EY ESSEX • 0784 320 1313 • www.offsetdetailing.com*

Hi everyone, a truly awesome machine in here at Offset Detailing Essex this week.

A fully restored 1954 Custom VW Oval Beetle imported from Texas painted with House of Kolor Purple Passion and pearl white sides, packing cross drilled discs all round, rake stance, 200bhp air cooled motor and a full white leather retrim.

A truly special car and right up my street.

A full detail was carried out and finished in Kamikaze Infinity Wax.

I'll let the HD video do the talking. The gloss on this afterwards was insane.

Oh, and here's the spec...!!!

1954 VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE OVAL WINDOW ON A 1967 FRAME, FULL GROUND UP RESTORATION. WAS BUILT SPECIFICALLY TO BE A SHOW CAR SO NO DETAIL WAS OVERLOOKED. STARTED AS A TRAILER QUEEN WINNING BEST IN SHOW AT NUMEROUS CAR SHOWS ACROSS THE SOUTH. 4-SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION WITH A 2009 CC STROKER ENGINE ESTIMATED AT 200 HORSEPOWER. BEAUTIFUL TWO TONE HOUSE OF KOLOR PASSION PEARL AND PEARL WHITE EXTERIOR WITH WHITE CUSTOM ULTRA LEATHER/SUEDE INTERIOR. LOADED WITH CUSTOM ULTRA LEATHER SEATS, UEDE/LEATHER DOORS AND ROOF, /C COBRA WOOD GRAIN STEERING WHEEL IMPORTED FROM ENGLAND, HROME COLUMN AND PEDALS, ORKING HORN, ENE BERG SHIFTER, IL TEMP AND PRESSURE GAUGES, ONSTER TACHOMETER, 2V CONVERSION WITH 75 AMP ALTERNATOR, EW WIRING HARNESS (OEM STYLE), RIGINAL FUSE BOXES AND LOCATIONS, UDI A8 QUICK DISCONNECT ENGINE HARNESS, 957 TAIL LIGHTS (SAFER OPERATION AT NIGHT), ORSCHE 911 HEADLAMP LENSES, V WIPER SYSTEM (NOT IN USE), RIGINAL "RIDGE" DOORS, LL OEM GLASS EXCEPT WINDSHIELD, OP OUT QUARTER WINDOWS, YNOMAT APPLIED TO FLOOR, OOF, NSIDE OF DOORS AND QUARTERS, HROME WINDOW TRIM, TAINLESS STEEL BODY TRIM, RIGINAL "W" DECK LID, EBUILT SEMAPHORES, RIGINAL GAS CAP, ANCHO BUILT 4-SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION WITH 1ST, ND, ND 3RD CLOSE GEAR RATIO AND STOCK 4TH, SPIDER GEARS, UPER DIFFERENTIAL, EAVY DUTY RACING AXLES PAINTED TO MATCH WITH POLISH AND CLEAR COAT....

ENGINE: Engine estimated 200 hp. 9.5:1 compression. 2009 CC stroker, utocraft case painted with IMRON silver, cat large oil sump, 8 mm Balanced crank w - rod assemblies. 10.5 lb. flywheel, 700 lb. Kennedy clutch, 0.5 pistons ceramic coated skirts and tops, uper flow heads - ported and polished - 3 angle valve job - ceramic coated exhaust runners - heavy springs - roller rockers - custom pushrods. Valve covers modified to accept breather hoses. SS braided breather system, berg remote oil filer system, oated Gene Berg header wrapped with header insulation, 1 stainless polished muffler, ual 44 mm carbs, ene berg oil filler, elded and balanced fan, EM dog house assembly custom shaved heater outlets painted to match car, owder coated cylinder tin, ene Berg balanced crank dampener pulley. 009 chrome distributor with vertex electronic pickup. Heavy duty oil pump.
TRANSMISSION: Rancho built racing transmission with heavy duty case, spider gears, uper diff, lose 1st 2nd 3rd and stock 4th gear ratios. Heavy duty racing axles (twice as thick as stock!). Painted to match car with polished gussets and clear coated.
CHASSIS AND FRAME: Frame is from a 1967 beetle, ast year of the swing axle. Frame and all suspension components were bead blasted down to the metal. New full floor pans were welded in using the factory resistance welding procedures. Front axle beam was narrowed 4 inches to accommodate a wider wheel selection. All components were coated with a 2 part epoxy primer. Floors were coated again with SKS undercoating top and bottom then House of color base white and clear coat applied to pan and some suspension. Passion pearl coat and clear applied to suspension, ransmission, nd axles. Heavy duty rear torsion springs used to lower and keep positive camber. All new rubber, all joints, ie rods were used. Custom aluminum tie rod centers. Four wheel disk brakes - VW front and Porsche rear, AD cross drilled rotors all around using modern 5x100 lug pattern. Modern/ classic new beetle BRM flat 4 replica wheels in 17x8 all around on Kumho Ecsta Spt tires, 05/40 R17 front, 25/45 R17 rear, ith at least 95% tread life remaining. 
ELECTRICAL: All new wiring harness (OEM style), riginal fuse boxes and locations, 2 volt conversion with 75amp alternator, SD electronic ignition, udi A8 quick disconnect engine harness. 1957 tail lights for safer operation at night (larger than 54). Porsche 911 headlamp lenses. 6 volt wiper system (not used, do not drive in rain).
BODY: All steel 1954 all steel body including original front apron and rear "H' pattern apron. Original semaphores (not being used due to car being 12 volt now). Original "ridge' doors. All OEM glass except for windshield. Pop out quarter windows. Dynamat applied to floor, oof, nside of doors and quarters. All chrome window trim used. All stainless steel body trim. Original "w" deck lid.
INTERIOR: Ultra suede custom headliner using OEM pattern, atmeal loop carpet with custom suede piping to match the headliner, ll seat frames powder coated white, ltra leather custom made seat covers using the original "H" pattern. Custom ultra leather and suede door panels. A/C cobra wood grain steering wheel imported from England, hrome column with working horn, hrome pedal assembly with roller pedal, ene Berg shifter, hrome e-brake. Oil temp and oil pressure gauge added along with monster tach.

HD Video.






Pictures.





Damn, that colour!




Before.


After.


Defects on arrival.












Covered up overnight so no dust settles on the freshly polished paintwork.









200bhp air cooled beast.


Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## NickGTI (Jul 17, 2008)

Amazing colour and a beautiful finish Daryl.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning finish mate, those wheels are rather special looking


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

17" BRM's!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thats stunning!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant finish Daryl :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

that's lovely - I wonder if the BRMs are real or the modern version of them...


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is stunning love those rims.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Video now live guys, cheers!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> that's lovely - I wonder if the BRMs are real or the modern version of them...


Not sure Marky!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

what a stunning car that is :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

mmmm... not bad!



BRMs are modern renditions of the originals that were only ever 15"


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

that is wicked , that paint , great job by the way.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Wow! That looks fab. What a cracking car with an awesome finish. :thumb:


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful. Love the color. Great gloss and shine.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

MattOz said:


> Wow! That looks fab. What a cracking car with an awesome finish. :thumb:


Many thanks!


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

Well this is really rather special isn't it?!

Always loved these things, they can look so brilliant customised and this is a prime example. House of Kolor paint is ridiculously good, the finish looks like you could swim in it! especially so now it's been refined. Great stuff!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

RefleKtion said:


> Well this is really rather special isn't it?!
> 
> Always loved these things, they can look so brilliant customised and this is a prime example. House of Kolor paint is ridiculously good, the finish looks like you could swim in it! especially so now it's been refined. Great stuff!


This thing was insane in the metal. Proper Beetle.


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Absolutely love that!!! Great depth and gloss in the finish too.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Pete was an awesome car!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Stunning Car and work!


----------

